# quit smoking for better health



## shannelyssa (Dec 10, 2004)

*Benefits of Quitting Smoking*



·          Quitting smoking any time will make life not only better, but also longer.

·          If you are pregnant, quitting smoking will improve your chances of having a healthy baby.

·          Infants and young children are at special risk and could suffer permanent damage due to cigarette side-stream smoke.

·          You will have extra money to spend on things other than cigarettes.

·          Studies have shown that more than 25 percent of U.S. adults smoke and if you are a 45-year-old woman who does smoke, the odds that youll die in the next decade are 50 in 1,000.

·          Although 70% of smokers want to stop smoking and 41% attempt to quit smoking each year, only 2.5% succeed.

·          Smoking can restrict the blood supply to the lower spine, leading to chronic back pain, and also can slow recovery from bone surgery.

·          Research has determined that heavy cigarette smoking by female smokers doubles the risk of developing rheumatoid arthritis.

​ 



we know already the bad effects of smoking... so, why not quit it! i know it's not easy... but there are some products, quit smoking aids, to help you...



i actually found an easiest way to quit...you can actually quit while you smoke... it's a perfect replacement of "Behavioral Smoking Addiction"... it is called NOSMOQ


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 10, 2004)

Welcome Shannylyssa to the forum.  I have already posted this topic as a poll and there is a long thread Here  to support smokers to quit.  But it can not be said enough times that smoking will kill you and those you love.  TW


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 10, 2004)

Although I cannot agree with shannelyssa enough, her post still smacks of advertisement.


BTW, I'm on day 14 of no smoking and, believe you me, it's much harder the second time. If you smoke, quit while you can and stay quit.

jim


----------

